# Franchi Momentum Elite Optifade 350 Legend



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Anybody have one of these or know someone that does ? Looks pretty nice and went and looked at one that i might pull the trigger on just hoping someone might have first hand info . Thanks for any input , Mike .


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice looking gun, but at 7.9 lbs without rings and a scope, the gun is going to weigh 9+ pounds scoped. This is a pound heavier than the Win XPR's or Ruger's. The older I get, the lighter I like my guns 🙂.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Well i took the misses with me last friday so she could get a feel of the gun and it is very well balanced and she thought of all the other guns we have it is about the same or lighter besides her Kimber 84M Hunter at 5.5 lbs. so with that and $160 off the normal price we brought it home  . And yes i do understand about the weight the heaviest i have is 13.5 lb .257 Weatherby custom on a Remington 700 action and Douglas heavy barrell that gun is a tank but a Bad A$$ killing machine with Barnes TSX Bullets .


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Good thing is you bought your "wife" another gun 🙂. My wife, 2 daughters, and son hunt, so I had to buy lots of guns for "them" to hunt. One day I came home from work and my wife asked me if I know how many guns I have, I actually didnt know. Well that day her and her Facebook lady friends decided to count their husbands guns 😬 😯. Apparently my guns are not using effective birth control, as there is definitely multiplication going on 🙂


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah it can get crazy but as i told her this is a gun and caliber we can use although we already have another in .350 but then i need one for when i take a kid also  . You are very lucky to have the 3 kids and wife that hunt also  . At 59 and a 14 month old Granddaughter i still got a ways to go but love taking some of my friends grandkids !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

eyecat said:


> Good thing is you bought your "wife" another gun 🙂. My wife, 2 daughters, and son hunt, so I had to buy lots of guns for "them" to hunt. One day I came home from work and my wife asked me if I know how many guns I have, I actually didnt know. Well that day her and her Facebook lady friends decided to count their husbands guns 😬 😯. Apparently my guns are not using effective birth control, as there is definitely multiplication going on 🙂


You gave the safe combination to your wife? No way, no how. I’d be sleeping in the garage. 😁


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

0utwest said:


> Well i took the misses with me last friday so she could get a feel of the gun and it is very well balanced and she thought of all the other guns we have it is about the same or lighter besides her Kimber 84M Hunter at 5.5 lbs. so with that and $160 off the normal price we brought it home  . And yes i do understand about the weight the heaviest i have is 13.5 lb .257 Weatherby custom on a Remington 700 action and Douglas heavy barrell that gun is a tank but a Bad A$$ killing machine with Barnes TSX Bullets .


That’s a sweet looking rifle Mike. You were lucky to find that deal.


----------

